
All locations of Specialty's Cafe and Bakery to close for good - miked85
https://www.sfgate.com/food/article/all-locations-of-Specialtys-close-15276064.php
======
chiefofstuffs
It's been taken down of course, but I will deeply miss their Warm Cookie
Radar. It wasn't technically sophisticated or anything but brought me and my
colleagues a lot of joy

------
DrScump
I'm still bitter that the construction of their Santa Clara store on Augustine
forced the demolition of _the_ best-run Denny's on the planet. It was a
corporate training store, well-run and with an excellent staff. It was my go-
to breakfast diner for awhile.

